# 路牙



## indigoduck

在中國說路“牙” = 路邊？

請多多指教


----------



## BODYholic

应该是专业名词吧

http://ks.cn.yahoo.com/question/1508042303818.html

http://www.google.com.sg/images?um=...&q=路牙&aq=f&aqi=g-s1&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&start=0


----------



## sunnyjay

马路牙 指马路边上比路面高一些地方，一般是人行道的边缘


----------



## samanthalee

sunnyjay said:


> 马路牙 指马路边上比路面高一些地方，一般是人行道的边缘


啊，我知道了……就是英文中的 "road curb".从来没发现我不知道这个名词，因为每次说话时，一遇到要说这个就会不知不觉地转用英文说。


----------



## xiaoxue

在东北话口语里叫“马路牙子”，是马路和绿化带之间高出来的一排砖，或者是人行道跟马路相隔的中间砖。


绿化带跟马路中间的砖可以叫马路牙子


马路跟人行道中间的那拍砖

一般来说，“马路牙子”比路面高，所以北方话说，新手开车的时候“上马路牙子了”一般就是把车开到了这上面去了……


----------



## xiaoxue

“马路牙子”很常见~


高速公路上也有~


一般来说，“马路牙子”都是用大概这样的“砖”做的~


----------



## viajero_canjeado

samanthalee said:


> 啊，我知道了……就是英文中的 "road curb".从来没发现我不知道这个名词，因为每次说话时，一遇到要说这个就会不知不觉地转用英文说。



我們這邊比你們簡單! 我只會說curb.. code-switching, is there anything better?


----------



## andrefan

I have never heard this expression of "路牙". By the way, I live in the Southern part of China.


----------



## samanthalee

andrefan said:


> I have never heard this expression of "路牙". By the way, I live in the Southern part of China.


So what's it called in your area?


----------



## indigoduck

viajero_canjeado said:


> 我們這邊比你們簡單! 我只會說curb.. code-switching, is there anything better?


 
Same as in Canada, we call it "Curb".  I've never heard of Road Curb.  It sounds awfully formal to me.

ie: "Stay away from the curb", "You're driving too close to the curb", "Keep to the curb"

Samantha, any other commonly used curb where saying just "Curb" would cause confusion with another type of curb ?


----------



## Ghabi

If it's curb, then in Hong Kong it's known as 石壆 (壆 pronounced like 博).


----------



## xiaolijie

indigoduck said:
			
		

> Samantha, any other commonly used curb where saying just "Curb" would cause confusion with another type of curb ?


I don't know what Samatha would say, but if someone is talking to me in Chinese and the only Englsh word "curb" is inserted in the string of Chinese, I'd find "road curb" help me with understanding better what the word is supposed to be. I speak a few languages but I usually have troubles with the meaning if a single syllable of another language is inserted in the string when I don't expect it (the worst case for me tends to be a Japanese speaker inserts an English word into a string of Japanese words! ). Two or more syllable, such as "road curb", should help in this case.


----------



## samanthalee

indigoduck said:


> Samantha, any other commonly used curb where saying just "Curb" would cause confusion with another type of curb ?



We usually say "curb", though sometimes due to code-switching, the listener might not recognise what language it is and say "huh, what?". Then we'll clarify with "the curb...the road curb"

A search on the internet shows that the term "mount curb" is quite Singaporean, it is true? Or is it a "google bias" based on user location?


----------



## indigoduck

samanthalee said:


> We usually say "curb", though sometimes due to code-switching, the listener might not recognise what language it is and say "huh, what?". Then we'll clarify with "the curb...the road curb"
> 
> A search on the internet shows that the term "mount curb" is quite Singaporean, it is true? Or is it a "google bias" based on user location?


 
Mount Curb ?  Is this the name of a place.  I've never heard of it personally.


----------



## BODYholic

indigoduck said:


> Mount Curb ?  Is this the name of a place.  I've never heard of it personally.


No, it is a term we use when learning how to drive a car. It is a very common mistake, and a serious one, when a car goes over curb and landed on a walkway, for example. That's how the term was coined. As in a car mounted (went on top of) the curb.

If you are taking driving test in Singapore, "mounting curb" amounts to immediate failure.

Posted via mobile


----------



## xiaolijie

"Mount curb" then must be a Singaporian usage. Here in the UK we normally say "mount a curb/ mount the curb", so "mount" is clearly seen as a verb.


----------



## echo_zkl

xiaoxue said:


> “马路牙子”很常见~


又是一个新词……
我都想不出什么词来称呼这样东西，可见南方语言的词汇丰富性不及北方 

Andrefan，你们那里是怎么称呼这个“马路牙子”的呢？


----------



## JJchang

Technically it's called 路沿石


----------



## andrefan

samanthalee said:


> So what's it called in your area?


  I don't think that we have a proper name for "路牙". I figure this expression might be invented by the northerners. 
 So I think that in southern part of China, we just use "路边" to mean the area around  路牙. Anyway, please don't use this expression in my area. I bet nobody could understand that.


----------

